

Ask HN: To keep or not to keep a paypal checkout option? - NadaAldahleh

I started out with only a paypal checkout option. But, now I'm moving to accept credit cards directly on my site. We had SO many users who did not want to use paypal.<p>Now, I'm debating on whether to keep the paypal option or remove it. Because of the way paypal express checkout works, keeping both options, will make the UI less than optimal. But at the same time I'm wondering what is the % of internet users who would only checkout with paypal.<p>Anyone with experience on this issue? What's the percentage of users you had preferred PayPal checkout vs Credit card?<p>UPDATE:<p>In my case the UI will be "less than optimal" because on my site you can upgrade several different items and pay for them on monthly or yearly basis:<p>With PayPal express checkout these subscriptions will have to be separate (the user will have to add/remove items separately going through paypal's interface each time). I won't be able to combine them in one subscription since they only allow 20% increase of payment on each subscription.<p>With the direct credit card, they will be able to add/remove items on my site and then enter their credit card once.<p>Combining the above two in one interface while doable will reduce the user experience, and might confuse some people too.
======
kaolinite
I often turn away from sites in favour of others if PayPal checkout is not
present. Whilst I will buy using my debit card online, I'd much rather use
PayPal, so if there are two sites - one with PayPal and one without - I will
pick the one with PayPal, sometimes even if it's a touch more expensive.

I dislike PayPal a lot however their service is fast, secure and widespread,
so I use them.

Also, I don't see why it should be an issue to have both types of checkout on
your site or why that should make the UI "less than optimal" - plenty of sites
manage it. I'm unsure if by "UI" you mean the design or the user experience,
however I'd always recommend picking functionality over beauty if it's one vs
the other :-)

~~~
NadaAldahleh
Thanks for your reply! I updated my question to include why the user
experience will be compromised in my case.

~~~
kaolinite
Ah, I can see where you're coming from. I think the best approach would be to
go with both and potentially have an awkward interface with PayPal. People may
stop using your service because of the awkward UX, however some people won't
_start_ using your service as you don't have PayPal.

Another option would be to use something like SagePay - or similar - which
supports regular cards as well as PayPal, so it all happens through the one
checkout. Maybe that wouldn't be possible, I don't know, but might be worth
looking into.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I think choosing to exclude PayPal would alienate more people than I'd be
comfortable doing. I used to prefer PayPal, but lately after having been using
them long enough to experience their darker aspects, I tend to avoid them when
I can. With that being said, I expect others to eventually have a bad
experience using PayPal such that they defect, but I don't feel there would be
enough people with a PayPal aversion to warrant not providing the option in
the first place.

------
projektx
I started out accepting credit cards, then added PayPal. Sales increased 6%.
Granted, this was back in about 2006, but there are some people who won't buy
unless they can use PayPal (and US Postal Service).

------
mapster
I appreciate having the Paypal option. Many big retailers have it. That way, I
don't have to fetch my wallet, just simply do the Paypal login and the deal is
sealed.

